# Wheel Cleaner, APC, and bears oh my!



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am in a bit of a tough place right now. Currently, I use my APC for wheel cleaning, varying the dillusion for different tasks. On really bad wheels I have an acid cleaner that covers the rough bits, but it's my last step or chrome product.

Problem is, I'm using quite a bit of it. It's not expensive, and can dilute between 10 to 15:1 for light to medium soils, but restocking it has been a bit of an issue, i'm on my 3rd week of waiting for my supplier to get more. I also use this for engines, inteiors, leather, exterior paint, bugs, exhausts, arches, pad cleaning, and tires. 

As you can see, I want to get more specific products to cover specifc tasks and keep my reordring to a minimum. When it comes to wheel cleaners on the market (not just tar, or iron) there is lots of options, but I also want to be able to dillute them.

Sonax Full Effect has caught my eye, but again it doesn't state dillusion rates.

Chemical guys has a bunch of options but they also vary greatly in price. The Preimum blue won't be strong enough for the types of wheels I see some days so thats out as well.

Any recommendaions for someone thats lost? A lot of APC's can double duty for wheels but again, they vary in cost and dillusion.

I also live in Canada, so no Autosmart, Autobrite, Autofinesse, Bilberry, or the likes are available (without 150 bucks worth of shipping).

Any help would be greatly welcome, I'm reading through the sites I order from and right now lots is in stock (usually doesn't last). My budget would be $60-$100 (CAD) for 5L as long as it can dillute to a minimum of 10:1 for strong cleaning.

Thanks again!


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Pick up a cheap Supermarket APC in your area and dilute according to manufacturers instructions or have a play.









Can you get Bilt Hamber products in Canada?

Surfex HD APC degreaser can be diluted 1:50 and makes for a fantastic wheel cleaner. :thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

cyanide69 said:


> Pick up a cheap Supermarket APC in your area and dilute according to manufacturers instructions or have a play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately no, they are also not sold in Canada to the best of my knowledge.

I actually did that this past weekend using some heavy duty degreaser branded by the people that make my Pressure Washer (BE Industrial). Using a pump sprayer I put about 4:1 delusion and tested in one some Honda rims with a months worth of brake dust on them. Didn't shift the stuff in the back of the spoke gaps or the dust on the TPMS sensor stems 

This will suffice for car exterior grim on paint and the likes, but bugs, engines, and interior is better handled with my Current APC. The Engine will only ever see this APC as it doesn't damage belts or stain anything, even it if dries.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Nobody with any experience with these products?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

What brands are easy for you to buy


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> What brands are easy for you to buy


Chemical Guys, pretty much all of it (apc and Wheel Cleaners).
Sonax Full Effect.
Griots Garage (not high on my list of interest).
P21S (not must interest here).
PoorBoy's (already have an acid cleaner).
Carbrite (dealership supplier).
Wolfs Chemicals.

I use eshine.ca and autoobsessed.com for my suppliers if you want to see what I have to choose from. The People that make my APC also make wheel cleaners, but again it's the whole supply issue.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not much experience of products on your list aside from the P21S and Sonax. I always like the P21S range although it seems to have become less popular over here. Do you have a large collection of cars or are you working on other peoples. Reason I ask is if they are you own wheels then after a good clean I would just apply a sealant which should make washing them very easy


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Not much experience of products on your list aside from the P21S and Sonax. I always like the P21S range although it seems to have become less popular over here. Do you have a large collection of cars or are you working on other peoples. Reason I ask is if they are you own wheels then after a good clean I would just apply a sealant which should make washing them very easy


I actually don't own a car, GF has a Mazda with steel wheels and hubcaps, which are also rusted, so normally apc on the cover and whatever the apc pulls off with the pressure washer for the rim itself.

I do detail other cars though, both peoples and stuff from my dealership. I seal wheels when it's included in the detail, but generally it's time I don't have to work with to do every car (Did a mini cooper and it took 4 hours to remove, clean, and apply 1 layer of CG Wheel Gard, and that was with cleaning the wheels as best I could on the car before hand).

What's your experience with the Sonax? I can get it for roughly the price of the most powerful Chemical Guys cleaner (diablo gel), but it doesn't say that it dillutes. P21S was popular on here when I first joined up but it's the most expensive one on the list.

Thanks for your help, It's muchly appreciated!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I used the Sonax many years ago and thought it was completely fine. If I was doing a number of wheels I would have a look at any of the bulk cleaners. Cannot remember which of the sites you said you could buy stuff from had the Autoglym wheel cleaners in 5L bottles. I have not used the trade range but I did used to dilute their consumer cleaner without any problems


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Sheep , have a look in there mate : http://www.eshine.ca/Wheels.htm


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

& I have Sonax Full Effect on my list also .


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

sprocketser said:


> Hey Sheep , have a look in there mate : http://www.eshine.ca/Wheels.htm


Oh I know HOW to clean a wheel. I'm just wondering which of the available cleaners will work for my needs. I actually had a break through thought (for me), order some smaller bottles of each and see what I like. I ordered CG Sticky Orange Gel cleaner, CG Diablo Gel, Sonax Full Effect, CG Grime Reaper (testing for APC Usage), Carpro Trix (no Tar X available), Stoners Tarminator, and Some Megs 105 - 205 8oz with 2 MF pads. Expect a bunch of reviews.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Talk to Ken at Autowerkes Exclusive in Maple Ridge, BC. He is primarily a detailer and will give you good advice. http://www.autowerkesexclusivestore.ca/.
I've used Chemical Guys Sticky, Diablo and Grime Reaper and have not been terribly impressed with any of them. I don't see many really bad wheels so I don't keep the nasty stuff like Flash Brown Royal or Meguiar's Wheel Brightener around.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

LostHighway said:


> Talk to Ken at Autowerkes Exclusive in Maple Ridge, BC. He is primarily a detailer and will give you good advice. http://www.autowerkesexclusivestore.ca/.
> I've used Chemical Guys Sticky, Diablo and Grime Reaper and have not been terribly impressed with any of them. I don't see many really bad wheels so I don't keep the nasty stuff like Flash Brown Royal or Meguiar's Wheel Brightener around.


Thanks for the link! I'll be out that way tomorrow so maybe I'll see what he's got.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Sheep said:


> Thanks for the link! I'll be out that way tomorrow so maybe I'll see what he's got.


You might want to contact him first. I think his detailing business is partially mobile and I'm not sure that he is staffed at that location at all times. I have gotten the impression that the store is kind of an on the side offshoot of the detailing business but I've never been there.

I think he may have some products not listed on the website. I know he has some private label stuff.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

LostHighway said:


> You might want to contact him first. I think his detailing business is partially mobile and I'm not sure that he is staffed at that location at all times. I have gotten the impression that the store is kind of an on the side offshoot of the detailing business but I've never been there.
> 
> I think he may have some products not listed on the website. I know he has some private label stuff.


Yeah I was going to check hours and location before heading. I have a busy saturday helping someone move and then a birthday in pitt meadows (city next to maple ridge). As of right now, he doesn't have anything I already ordered on the site, hopefully he can get other stuff then whats listed as it means I don't have to wait/pay for shipping from the other places I order.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Sheep said:


> Oh I know HOW to clean a wheel. I'm just wondering which of the available cleaners will work for my needs. I actually had a break through thought (for me), order some smaller bottles of each and see what I like. I ordered CG Sticky Orange Gel cleaner, CG Diablo Gel, Sonax Full Effect, CG Grime Reaper (testing for APC Usage), Carpro Trix (no Tar X available), Stoners Tarminator, and Some Megs 105 - 205 8oz with 2 MF pads. Expect a bunch of reviews.


You bet ! I ll look forward to those . I was referring to it as for the products used , might give some idea . Forgot to mention it mate .


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Sheep, the Sonax Full Effect Wheel cleaner is not dilutable. Should use it full strength.

Of the CG Sticky Orange Gel cleaner and CG Diablo Gel, I preferred the Sticky Orange Gel. I have a bottle of Sticky Orange and Diablo that I mixed close to 50/50 and the result is better than either one alone. It creates a lot of suds.

A cheap effective APC sold in North America is Majestic Solutions 'Super Green'. It is non-caustic, dilutable and paint safe too. They are located here in Raleigh, NC but I do not know if they ship to Canada. Their Ultra Gloss shampoo has been very popular in the recent past.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

LostHighway said:


> Talk to Ken at Autowerkes Exclusive in Maple Ridge, BC. He is primarily a detailer and will give you good advice. http://www.autowerkesexclusivestore.ca/.
> I've used Chemical Guys Sticky, Diablo and Grime Reaper and have not been terribly impressed with any of them. I don't see many really bad wheels so I don't keep the nasty stuff like Flash Brown Royal or Meguiar's Wheel Brightener around.


Thanx for the link also LostHighway , might be handy !


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

DJBAILEY said:


> Sheep, the Sonax Full Effect Wheel cleaner is not dilutable. Should use it full strength.
> 
> Of the CG Sticky Orange Gel cleaner and CG Diablo Gel, I preferred the Sticky Orange Gel. I have a bottle of Sticky Orange and Diablo that I mixed close to 50/50 and the result is better than either one alone. It creates a lot of suds.
> 
> A cheap effective APC sold in North America is Majestic Solutions 'Super Green'. It is non-caustic, dilutable and paint safe too. They are located here in Raleigh, NC but I do not know if they ship to Canada. Their Ultra Gloss shampoo has been very popular in the recent past.


Good to know about the Sonax. I had a feeling it could not be diluted. I'll check out the Super Green, but I finally restocked my Purple Power APC yesterday and I am really happy using it. I shouldn't have stocking issues now as the place I order it from brought in quite a lot.

Next weekend I'm going to be testing some cleaners on my friends car. I will post my results.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Purple Power from Walmart or Canadian Tire Sheep .


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

sprocketser said:


> Purple Power from Walmart or Canadian Tire Sheep .


I order mine from KMS Tools, it's made by AutoValet. I can order it directly through my dealership but the paper work hassle isn't worth it.

It's around 22 bucks for a 4 liter jug, and the dillision rated are quite good. Here's their site.

http://www.autovalet.ca/product_details.html?code=A330&page=page-1

Just an Update, my order arrived yesterday so I will be testing this stuff out on the weekend.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Sheep said:


> I order mine from KMS Tools, it's made by AutoValet. I can order it directly through my dealership but the paper work hassle isn't worth it.
> 
> It's around 22 bucks for a 4 liter jug, and the dillision rated are quite good. Here's their site.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the link mate . Might be handy one day .


----------

